# How do you know if the bindings are too small?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If the toe ramp can be adjusted so the toe and heel overhang the binding similarly, then they fit.


----------



## somedumbfool (Jan 13, 2011)

Its okay if there are no space at all on the sides between binding and boots? As long as I can make the overhang similar its fine?


----------

